# Tamper Parts



## cc_mjmech (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey everybody,
We have a Valakaz R-90 walk behind tamper that now has a broken oil resevior. I was wondering if anybody here has heard of these, and can help me find replacement parts for it. All I really know about them is that they come form the netherlands. I can find 9 instances them on google but only machines for sale nothing on parts or even the company that manufactures them. Anything will help at this point. Thanks again.

Chris Colpitts
MJ Mechanical


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Did you buy this from a Ritchie Brothers auction?

If you did or did not, give Ritchie Brothers a call. I think they have a link to a place where you can get parts.


----------



## cc_mjmech (Oct 14, 2008)

To be honest with you, I don't know if it was a Ritchie Brothers Auction, but I do know that it was purchased through an auction. Thanks I'll talk to the guy who bought it and find out if that's the case.

Chris Colpitts
MJ Mechanical


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Can you fabricate a resevoir?? Is it remote or????


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

cexcavation said:


> Can you fabricate a resevoir?? Is it remote or????


 X2, fabricating one or modifying a container to fit may be easier if you cannot find a direct replacement. Is the one currently on the machine made of steel or plastic? If it is steel then try to repair it.


----------



## cc_mjmech (Oct 14, 2008)

It's made of plastic. I found out that it was bought through Ritchie brothers and contacted them. Just waiting to hear back from them. I don't think that if we fabricated a new one that it would last very long. Our employees are pretty rough on tools. Thanks for your advice though.


----------

